# 300zx or 240sx with engine swap



## Charlie03 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm am currently look for a new car, I am trading in my truck, and I came across a 1990 300zx and a 240sx. I can't figure out which one is the better buy so I'm asking for advice and/or opinions. 

Pros and cons of the 300zx- it looks to be in excellent condition. It is a v6 N/A with the 5speed. The owner didn't add amy upgrades to it that I know of. He replace the rear struts, fuel injectors, and other minor things. The think is it has almost 160k miles on it. He says "it has been garage kept for 15 years" 

Pros and cons of the 240sx- it's almost the totally opposite, It has a 97 series 2 skyline GTR motor with 81k on engine and transmission with stage 5 clutch masters clutch(only 3,500k) and more upgrades. It has a cracked dash and the door weld broke so the passenger door sags a little. 

Which would be a more reliable car for an 18 year old to drive every day? The 300zx is 3 grand cheaper than the 240


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since the 300ZX is unmodified, it will likely be the more reliable vehicle. In either case, I would get a mechanic of your choosing to look the vehicle over before you lay down any cash. Check to see if the timing belt was replaced in the 300ZX; it was do at 105,000 miles. Even if it was replaced, if it was done over 6 years ago, I would still replace it regardless of mileage.


----------



## VG30DE H4 brat (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah and you never know what a cars been through with out someone who at least know what to look for the 240 is gonna be way fast if its put together right and then you gotta worry about how bad did they do when splicing the wiring harness i own a 86 subaru brat the people i got it from bought it brand new took good care of it but someone at the shop they took it to get worked one had rigged and bypassed radiatior fans into my hazards and omg it was a nightmare had to get whole new wiring harness and install my self still finding little stuff here and there not fixed right extra silinoids where there shouldnt be so i even got a one owner cream puff and it was legal and dependable running untill the first short and from there it was like oh i found it let me fix it oh i fixed it now i have this problem and eventually just had to re do the whole system 
also had a friend bought a eclipse with the valve cover rtv'd on gotta know what to look for


----------

